# Sammy and Our Son



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

How frightening for your family. Hoping Henry is doing much better and that the doctors will be able to give you the correct diagnosis and treatment for him. Way to go Sammy in sensing that something just wasn't right that day! 

My first thought when reading your post was Paws With A Cause. They are local here in Michigan and I'm very familiar with them. Although they don't train their dogs to detect seizures, they train their dogs to alert and help during a seizure. They may be a good place for you to start in seeking out what type of extra training Sammy may need that you can work on at home. I know there are other groups out there that provide training, so you may just want to reach out to a few of them to see what they suggest.

My own golden, Josie, woke me up Sunday night when I was having a low blood sugar. She has done this a few times in the past, as well, and like Sammy, she has had no training. They just seem to know when something isn't right. 

Good luck in your search and many prayers for Henry and your family.

Allison


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> How frightening for your family. Hoping Henry is doing much better and that the doctors will be able to give you the correct diagnosis and treatment for him. Way to go Sammy in sensing that something just wasn't right that day!
> 
> My first thought when reading your post was Paws With A Cause. They are local here in Michigan and I'm very familiar with them. Although they don't train their dogs to detect seizures, they train their dogs to alert and help during a seizure. They may be a good place for you to start in seeking out what type of extra training Sammy may need that you can work on at home. I know there are other groups out there that provide training, so you may just want to reach out to a few of them to see what they suggest.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I will look at Paws with a Cause!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know that must have been extremely frightening for you and your family.

Sammy was amazing. 

The Epilepsy Foundation might be able to provide you with the information you're looking for. 

Epilepsy Foundation

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
Best of luck in your search.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just read your other thread about Samson coming home to you and your family. Wow! <wiping away tears>


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

Caroline

Bless you for loving Samson (Sammy) and I am so sorry about Henry, and his seizure. It must have been so frightening!
Not sure about training, but someone here will be able to comment I'm sure!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had such a fright. I have no idea about training Sammy, but it sounds like he definitely picked up that something was not quite right with your son. It really would be so good if you could get him trained up. Sending lots of positive vibes your son's way and hope you get some answers soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for Henry and you guys. Followed the story of Sammy coming home to you. What a blessing for you all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you all! I definitely feel like all of this is just more signs that Sammy came to us by divine intervention!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I know you can get a pet trained to be a service dog. One member on here did just that--you might write to her and ask how she went about it. She was able to find a personal trainer who worked with her and her dog. Name on here is MominGermany. Perhaps send her a PM? 

So sorry about your little guy. Your family must have been terrified! It's amazing to me how dogs can tune in to changes in their humans. Sammy is the BEST.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline, how can I help while you are here in MEM?


Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I called a friend who is involved in our dog training club here, and she gave me the name of a local dog trainer who trains service dogs. I called her today and she does train seizure dogs! She agrees Sammy would not make a good candidate for a service dog (because of his social issues) but she agreed to take him and try to work with him to respond to seizures while Henry is at home!! It's a program where she takes him to live with her for 30 days (yikes!) and is expensive, but so worth it, I think, to give it a shot! She doesn't have a spot for him right now, and we need to get our trip to the hospital in Memphis over with, but then we will talk again in a month or so. I am so excited for us and for Sammy!!

Max - thank you so much for your offer to help. Right now I can't think of anything, but it's wonderful to know you are there if we do need help!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

caroline162 said:


> I called a friend who is involved in our dog training club here, and she gave me the name of a local dog trainer who trains service dogs. I called her today and she does train seizure dogs! She agrees Sammy would not make a good candidate for a service dog (because of his social issues) but she agreed to take him and try to work with him to respond to seizures while Henry is at home!! It's a program where she takes him to live with her for 30 days (yikes!) and is expensive, but so worth it, I think, to give it a shot! She doesn't have a spot for him right now, and we need to get our trip to the hospital in Memphis over with, but then we will talk again in a month or so. I am so excited for us and for Sammy!!
> 
> Max - thank you so much for your offer to help. Right now I can't think of anything, but it's wonderful to know you are there if we do need help!


Sounds like you have found the right place for Sammy to get some training, although I would have such a hard time with the 30 days!  It will be so worth it, though, for your family, Henry, and Sammy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just catching this thread now, Sammy has earned his wonderdog status! I agree that he came to you for a reason, it is wonderful that you're having him trained.
I hope your son remains seizure free, and Sammy is just his best friend...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear you have found a trainer that will work with Sammy. 

My continued thoughts and prayers to you and your family, especially for little Henry. 

I believe our dogs come into our lives for a reason, Sammy was meant to be there for Henry and you all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's great that you have found a trainer. It will be tough with him been away for so long, but will be so worth it in the end. What a clever boy he is, keep us posted on how his training is going when you send him off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I will! I'm excited for him and for us. She works with dogs for all kinds of reasons, and I'm hoping she will help Sammy through some of his stranger issues too. Like I said, it will be a couple of months before we do it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is really wonderful!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Quote from GRlover in Addison's Disease Service dog thread

*"Hello, I am training my pup to be a service dog for my epileptic daughter. Her seizure are brought on by stress which I know is the same with Addisons disease, if he cannot detect your cortisone levels he could still be of service be keeping you calm. I have not had any issues bringing my 6 month old pup into stores, he actually was just down at the Mayo clinic with my daughter and was a rock star. It sound like his obedience is in check having his CGC etc. Maybe you can get him approved as am emotional support dog. Best of luck to you."

I thought you might like to read the Addison's Disease thread and maybe contact these people.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope you find something that works for you and your son.
*


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

How's Henry doing?

Max


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> I called a friend who is involved in our dog training club here, and she gave me the name of a local dog trainer who trains service dogs. I called her today and she does train seizure dogs! She agrees Sammy would not make a good candidate for a service dog (because of his social issues) but she agreed to take him and try to work with him to respond to seizures while Henry is at home!! It's a program where she takes him to live with her for 30 days (yikes!) and is expensive, but so worth it, I think, to give it a shot! She doesn't have a spot for him right now, and we need to get our trip to the hospital in Memphis over with, but then we will talk again in a month or so. I am so excited for us and for Sammy!!
> 
> Max - thank you so much for your offer to help. Right now I can't think of anything, but it's wonderful to know you are there if we do need help!


Just now seeing his thread. We are potentially training Eowyn as a hearing assistance dog for my sister so are looking into private trainers ourselves right now. I will pray that Henry gets better soon! I hope Samson can be trained, it sounds like he is a great in home candidate!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Caroline
I followed your other thread about Samson's arrival so feel like I do know him a bit. I'm sorry to hear about your son and yet thankful you know what is wrong. 

Apart from Sammy's stranger protectiveness, right now your son is too young for a service dog (at least on how Canada works) in public. Not that you'd have your four old and dog left alone anyway. It's usually age 16 here although for autism the dogs can be with the family earlier but not alone with the child. They would have you set up as co-handler and as long as you were with him he could be working. Sounds like it's more for at home anyhow. I would think they would train him to come find you if there was an issue as Henry probably would not know what to do at this age anyway. 

So you may become a two dog family as seizure alert dogs are wonderful at providing peace of mind if Sammy does not work out as a service dog. 
Hugs to you all.


----------

